# k3b-1.0.5-r3 blocks k3b-1.0.5-r5, k9copy needs k3b-1.0.5-r3

## Erdie

Gestern wollte sich k3b von 1.0.5-r3 nach 1.0.5-r5 upgraden. Das ging leider schief weil k9copy (unstable, da keine stable verfügbar) meint, es würde k3b-1.0.5-r3 brauchen. Neuere Versionen von k9copy verlangen die unstable kde4 libs, welche ich momentan nicht alle demaskieren möchte

Mir bleibt letztendlich nicht anderes übrig als k3b-1.0.5-r5 zu maskieren, was ich inhaltlich für unsinnig halte, da k9copy höchstwahrscheinlich auch hiermit klarkommen würde. Muß das sein? Letztendlich läuft alles darauf hinaus, dass man als KDE User dafür "bestraft" wird, die bisher noch einzig stabile Version 3 weiterzuverwenden, bis dann kde4 endlich verfügbar ist. Gibt es noch einen anderen Weg? Ich würde mir wünschen, wenn die Gentoo Entwickler die Abhängigkeiten von k9copy anpassen könnten.

-Erdie

----------

## Finswimmer

k9copy sagt bei einem frischen Sync:

 app-cdr/k3b:3.5

als Depend

sollte also gehen.

Generell würde ich nicht so drastisch von Bestrafung o.ä. reden, denn KDE4 ist, wie du schon gesagt hast, unstable und dadurch werden sie 3.5 noch länger supporten.

 *http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/kde/kde4.xml wrote:*   

> Q: Does this mean KDE 3.5 will be gone soon?
> 
> A: Not at all! KDE 3.5 is very stable, and still gets minor bugfixes from upstream. While KDE 3.5 won't see new features anymore, we do plan on maintaining it for a long time. 

 

Tobi

Ps. Bugreports für existierende Stable Software ist meist sinnvoller als hier im Forum zu posten.

----------

## Erdie

Ganz so habe ich das auch nicht gemeint   :Wink:  Danke für den Tipp mit nochmal syncen, werde ich gleich mal probieren.

BTW: Jetzt sehe ich, dass kde3.5.10 reingeflattert kommt .. es gibt was zu tun.

----------

